# How long does implantation bleeding last?



## Jazwoo

Very curious to know, so if you could share with me how long it lasted for you or how long its typically goes for that would be great!

Thanks ladies x:thumbup:


----------



## Sadie92

Not everyone gets it hun... i didnt get it... when i read over my conception diary I had actaully written that i experienced slight cramping; just like period pains.

No bleeding/spotting at all.
Hope that helps a bit.

xx


----------



## SazzleB

I had implantation bleeding, I had it on one day and only for a few hours really when I went to the loo and wiped, about 4 days before af was due.


----------



## Jazwoo

Thank you ladies :winkwink:


----------



## baby lulu

i thought i could be potentially pregnant due date of period was 20/3/2010, however on the 17th march i started to have bad cramps and started to have some pinkish brown blood - then it stopped for the whole day and started to bleed again yesterday! 
it doesnt look like a normal period but it is some sort of blood- don't know what is going on inside me, will be seeing the doctor on Tuesday to find out either way.


how long have you been bleeding for?


----------



## kmac625

I didn't have any implantation bleeding.


----------



## rainbows_x

I think it varies for everyone.
I didn't get it at all.


----------



## Jazwoo

baby lulu said:


> i thought i could be potentially pregnant due date of period was 20/3/2010, however on the 17th march i started to have bad cramps and started to have some pinkish brown blood - then it stopped for the whole day and started to bleed again yesterday!
> it doesnt look like a normal period but it is some sort of blood- don't know what is going on inside me, will be seeing the doctor on Tuesday to find out either way.
> 
> 
> how long have you been bleeding for?

Oh wow, that sounds very similar to what happened to me last month! 
I sorta just assumed after it stopped that my period was a bit strange but posted on here after reading about implantation bleeding. Guess I should do a test????:happydance:


----------



## baby lulu

hey Jazwoo have you tested since then?
im going to doctors 2mrw xxx


----------



## Jazwoo

Hey baby lulu, 

I know I really should, and my OH is really wanting me to but I think it would be best to wait til after my next period is due. What do you think? its due on saturday so its not that far...just really dont wanna see BFN :nope:


----------



## baby lulu

*hey jazwoo, 

i went today and they tested and im not pregnant at the moment.  the test was negative but the doctor says to wait until the next period date, which is 17th april. i feel anoyyed but have a little bit of hope- if not OH and i will start to try again. good luck for saturday 

fingers cross for you hun

xxx*


----------



## Jazwoo

Aww Baby Lulu, so sorry to hear that. FX'd for you and OH next month.
Would like you to keep me posted if that's ok...Saturday tomorrow eep..lets see how I go

Had a bit of CM yesterday and cramping which sounds like AF is on her way...rats


----------



## Happyhayley

I had a little on the day my period was due and agan 1 day later and again 1 day later. So pretty much every other day for the week my period was due but alwys just a little in mucus or it was brown or pink like they said. I haven't had any this week but I check every time I pee


----------



## Jazwoo

Hey baby lulu, 
I tested last night and it was BFN, period due today so I am ducking to the loo at work every few minutes :thumbup:Bit of watery CM, never had that before bit TMI sorry!

All the best xx:hugs:


----------



## mummygiraffe

I had fairly heavy bleeding for 8 whole days, starting 7 days before AF was due. Didnt get a BFp til 18dpo though.


----------



## lauren10

I had bright red spotting right at 5 weeks for only a couple hours, then it was dark brown discharge for a week. My doctor said it was an implantation bleed. I thought it to be a little late for that but I guess they can burrow in further and cause a bleed after they've already implanted.


----------



## SisterRose

I had bleeding the day my AF was due, I didn't really pay much attention to colour/how much I just thought my AF had arrived and went about my business. It stopped later that day and got bfp 3 days later. xxxx


----------



## baby lulu

hey jazoo, sorry hun, not had internet for a few days. so what was your results? you pregant?

i am sooo demorolised after finding out i am not pregnant.


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey i had implantation spotting on & off for 4 days!! this was about 10 days after ovulation...xx


----------



## Love

I never got implantation bleeding


----------



## mordino

With my first pregnancy, I had IB on CD27 which lasted a couple of days - it was slight. This time, I had IB on 12DPO but it was a little old brown blood which happened overnight, it was it. It was when I knew I could be pregnant.


----------

